# EDC install



## baggedout81

here's w/ everything in


----------



## baggedout81

here's part's out


----------



## baggedout81

look's like w/o out he crap in the way


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468992

now read this is the shit i have so far


----------



## baggedout81

HELL i'll bump my own shit.
Bracket is in the works

Funny how every other month there's a topic about EDC.

But i'm gonna show step by step...That is w/ my shit


----------



## matttatts

keep em commin


----------



## My63impala

Progress :nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 12 2009, 07:05 AM~14744359
> *Progress  :nicoderm:
> *


Not yet been bizzy as hell.Hopefully next week or week end.

That and it's hotter that the hub's of hell here.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 12 2009, 01:52 PM~14747840
> *That and it's hotter that the hub's of hell here.
> *


I think it's just the government that's pissed at they feel the need to take it out on the rest of the country.


----------



## baggedout81

Update

Had a 2 piece bracket made.One mounted to the block the other to the side of the compessor.Had it mounted and just wasn't working.The bottom of the pump was just to close to teh top of the fuel pump and the belt was a little to close (when tightened) to the fan shaft.So were gonna change everything and start over.Hopefully buy the end of next week it will be mounted.


----------



## Fine59Bel

uffin: uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

GOTTA get workin on mine... hopefully this spring it will be in and done.. tryin to do that and some sounds..


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Aug 20 2009, 05:32 AM~14825020
> *uffin: uffin:
> *


What's happinin,ever get that under hood painted?

BTW the homie that's fabbing these brackets up is thinking about making other's.Probally start out w/ of course mine (260 v8) and next small block 350.He was talking about all you would have to do is send him a pattern and demintions and he could do it.He's a fabracator on a military base close by.So shoot me a PM if interested i can get you his email.Oh all brackets will be made outa 1/4" plate so this shit wont bend.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 20 2009, 11:07 AM~14825952
> *What's happinin,ever get that under hood painted?
> 
> BTW the homie that's fabbing these brackets up is thinking about making other's.Probally start out w/ of course mine (260 v8) and next small block 350.He was talking about all you would have to do is send him a pattern and demintions and he could do it.He's a fabracator on a military base close by.So shoot me a PM if interested i can get you his email.Oh all brackets will be made outa 1/4" plate so this shit wont bend.
> *


yah i did. ended up just goin satin black. it came out pretty good. im gettin my exhaust made tomorrow so ill post up sum pics when i get her back


----------



## baggedout81

Well the bracket's are done just need paint and size up a belt.

I'll post pics soon my desktop shot the shit so i'm on a crappy laptop for now


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14589043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's w/ everything in
> *


What kind of edc are you going to put it?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 31 2009, 01:11 PM~14936208
> *What kind of edc are you going to put it?
> *


a phat one that doesn't make any noise really but to the real enthusiast, it's like making love to the tail pipe of your vehicle. :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 31 2009, 05:54 PM~14938775
> *a phat one that doesn't make any noise really but to the real enthusiast, it's like making love to the tail pipe of your vehicle.  :0
> *


Ummm i likee me sum plumpers   

But yea a YORk 210R 
Kinda funny it look's right at home when you get the A/C and air pump outa the way.

I'll try try to post some pics tomm.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 31 2009, 08:13 PM~14941270
> *Ummm i likee me sum plumpers
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## My63impala

Pics are coming hno:  :barf: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 
: :barf:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Sep 1 2009, 10:48 PM~14954137
> *Pics are coming  hno:    :barf:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> :  :barf:
> *


Yes plumper pics ohhh i mean EDC


----------



## baggedout81

Finally......The bottom pic is the o.e.m. air pump bracket top mounting plate


----------



## baggedout81

York bracket,yes those are grade 8 bolt's welded down and also holes drilled and welded on the other side


----------



## baggedout81

Both bracket's looking from the back side.
These were in raw form,there now cleaned and smoothed


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

painted


----------



## baggedout81

Sorry batteries went dead in the carmera  I'll get some more pick tomm.


----------



## standamantx

> _Originally posted by gmailrocksmith_@Sep 10 2009, 03:15 AM~15035896
> *i agree with u that there are some problem with the air suspensions in many situations ttthey are the best and with this i must say that this is a nice post and i must say thanks for this..well i am new to this 642-545 site and i have found is quiet useful and informative in every aspect have gained a lot of NS0-153 information and also done some practice work ...i have some thing for the member here 642-533 that they can benefit from its professional course and i hope will help you a lot ....
> *


:dunno: WTF! :420: lol


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

lookin nice man. Your going to love I guarantee it.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 12 2009, 02:49 PM~15060676
> * lookin nice man. Your going to love I guarantee it.
> *


Yeah i cant wait......Still gotta pull some more Smog shit off and clean up some factory wiring.Still have a way's to go but the hard part's done.


----------



## Mark

have you tested it, put 12v to the clutch and your thumb over the pressure port :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15085532
> *have you tested it, put 12v to the clutch and your thumb over the pressure port  :cheesy:
> *


Yep,only for a second i haven't put oil in it yet


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 15 2009, 08:51 AM~15086092
> *Yep,only for a second i haven't put oil in it yet
> *


 :loco: 

whats with all the DOT line running every where btw?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 15 2009, 10:02 AM~15086153
> *:loco:
> 
> whats with all the DOT line running every where btw?
> *


HAHAH,I originally had just a 1 fill 1 dump to the nose then "t'd" to each bag.Then i bought 2 more valves for FBSS so i just plugged a port on that 4 way you see.
There's a T in that picture also i believe before the fill....it goes across the fan shroud to a 4 trumped air horn behind the lights


----------



## baggedout81

I drew out templates for the bracket's if anyone is interested.Get at me,save yourself time.
again these are for a old's 260


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

hey if u all need any brackets for that i got some cause i just got rid of my a.c an i still have the brackets shit if u want baggedout81 ill give them to u an u can make it an sell it if u want im not going with the 260 anymore


----------



## Mark

hmm, is there some kinda back brace on there? just looks like a small bit of flat steel between the head and compressor like it wouldnt take much to bend it.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 16 2009, 10:49 AM~15097052
> *hmm, is there some kinda back brace on there? just looks like a small bit of flat steel between the head and compressor like it wouldnt take much to bend it.
> *


Everything is made outa 1/4" plate.Are you talking about the piece that's attached to the head or the L piece that's attached to the compressor?

Oh.....or are you taking about that piece that's welded on the backs side of the L bracket that is attached to the york.That's about 2" X 4" if so that's there to compensate for thickness of the grade 8 bolt's that where welded on the back.Follow me??So the compressor stay's flat against the bracket that's attached to the motor


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## baggedout81

Well i decided to change out my coalescing filter's for these.There the same psi and temp. rated just bigger and hold more volume.I have 2 of them now identical.Cant decide if i want to put 1 under hood and one on the tank right before it goes into the tank or both under hood where i'll have more room or Just daisy chain them together.I sure dont want that used oil leaking out of my dump valves in my trunk


----------



## foey

can't wait can you lol.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 1 2009, 11:05 AM~15832616
> *can't wait can you lol.
> *


Tell me about it. :cheesy: 

Think i'm gonna get it off the ground today and START.I have most of the thing's i need to at least till i need to start welding.The garage i have my car at is horrible about power i don't wanna even try


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 AM~15833138
> *Tell me about it. :cheesy:
> 
> Think i'm gonna get it off the ground today and START.I have most of the thing's i need to at least  till i need to start welding.The garage i have my car at is horrible about power i don't wanna even try
> *


at least you have a garage to work in. I have my Blazer stocked at my uncles garage in which he owns a condo. Since there's a bunch of projects here in the backyard, I have no room for it, but it's ok. I don't have to worry about things getting all over it due to lack of space or now I have to move this so I can work on this and then that and agh! I wish I had my cousins backyard, the damn thing is larger than his stupid house. And what does he do with it, noting, can't even cut his own grass. :angry:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 1 2009, 03:18 PM~15834929
> *at least you have a garage to work in. I have my Blazer stocked at my uncles garage in which he owns a condo. Since there's a bunch of projects here in the backyard, I have no room for it, but it's ok. I don't have to worry about things getting all over it due to lack of space or now I have to move this so I can work on this and then that and agh! I wish I had my cousins backyard, the damn thing is larger than his stupid house. And what does he do with it, noting, can't even cut his own grass.  :angry:
> *


You live on the WEST coast huh??

I'm here in kansas.It get's down right cold as shit bout this time of year.Were about in the 30's at night now and 40's-60's during the day.
Yeah i keep telling the misses that were gonna build a steel building and just make the upstairs out house and the main lever the garage.She don't like the idea but to me i don't need 4 fuckin bad room's 3 or 20 god dam bathroom's.Give me a bed,microwave,tv,sink,toilet and shower and i'm straight oh and computer gotta have my fix of LIL and porn


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 1 2009, 03:26 PM~15835024
> *You live on the WEST coast huh??
> 
> I'm here in kansas.It get's down right cold as shit bout this time of year.Were about in the 30's at night now and 40's-60's during the day.
> Yeah i keep telling the misses that were gonna build a steel building and just make the upstairs out house and the main lever the garage.She don't like the idea but to me i don't need 4 fuckin bad room's 3 or 20 god dam bathroom's.Give me a bed,microwave,tv,sink,toilet and shower and i'm straight oh and computer gotta have my fix of LIL and porn
> *


yup yup, it's been getting colder though. couple nights ago there was some nasty wind. Still getting sun, but I don't know for how long, stupid weather here is on crack. That's what I'm saying, Why do you really need all them beds and bathrooms. For that matter, why in the hell do you have that fancy ass soap and NOT let anyone use the fucking things. It's SOAP! that's what it was created for shit. 
I would be better off not having to deal with paying off my family for their space. At times when I have to work a lot on a ride, I literally have to pay rent fees to my family just so I can work and stock a ride I'm working on. It's amazing how I am supposed to pull out a miracle when I have shit for space to work in. I am planning on taking a long break soon though, I'm starting to get sleepy.


----------



## natisfynest

lookin good mane I wanna find one to put in my shit should be easy being a ford maybe I can find a direct bolt on


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 07:46 AM~15896811
> *lookin good mane I wanna find one to put in my shit should be easy being a ford maybe I can find a direct bolt on
> *


That linc. in your avitar??


----------



## natisfynest

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 7 2009, 10:33 AM~15897041
> *That linc. in your avitar??
> *



that would be the one


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 11:52 AM~15898740
> *that would be the one
> *


Take it it's a V8.
Sanden would be your best bet.Gonna have to fab up some shit.I'll take a look at my homboy's TC,think it's gonna be tight fit.But anythings possible just takes beer and patience


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## natisfynest

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 7 2009, 02:13 PM~15898937
> *Take it it's a V8.
> Sanden would be your best bet.Gonna have to fab up some shit.I'll take a look at my homboy's TC,think it's gonna be tight fit.But anythings possible just takes beer and patience
> *


I heard somewhere(cant remember where) that there is one that will bolt in place of the factory ac. and since I dont mind losing it thats the route I wanna take


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 7 2009, 06:46 AM~15896811
> *lookin good mane I wanna find one to put in my shit should be easy being a ford maybe I can find a direct bolt on
> *


I seen a car that looked exactly like that from Cincy a couple yeas ago that was bagged at the Dropt Out show in Akron but it had 24" Dub floaters on it.


----------



## natisfynest

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15911639
> *I seen a car that looked exactly like that from Cincy a couple yeas ago that was bagged at the Dropt Out show in Akron but it had 24" Dub floaters on it.
> *













floaters gone wires coming soon


----------



## natisfynest

one more


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15911692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floaters gone wires coming soon
> *


Thats the one. Thats a pretty bad ass car homie.


----------



## natisfynest

Thanks you very much look for some changes I wanna do either dual tanks or edc. I also been thinkin bout doin tri tanks off of a semi and add another comp. The wires and all new interior


----------



## SuicidedRegal

If you need to know anything about the edc just ask Bagged. He knows everything. Probably knows why the sky is blue too. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15911858
> *Thanks you very much look for some changes I wanna do either dual tanks or edc. I also been thinkin bout doin tri tanks off of a semi and add another comp. The wires and all new interior
> *


More tank's aka more gallons =longer fill time.
Never got a chance to check out my boy's TC.But if you dont care about the AC then well hell that makes life easier.A york is a sealed system being you add oil manually into the compressor but the york's are pretty big you can put a serpentine pulley on but a sanden might be your best bet.Now they need a pre oiler meaning you'll have a what look's like a water trap going =into the compressor feeding it oil when it's needed.
FOEY had one on his Dak. he could fill you in on them a little more.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 8 2009, 11:43 AM~15911918
> *If you need to know anything about the edc just ask Bagged. He knows everything. Probably knows why the sky is blue too. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It's blue because it's not raining


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 01:00 PM~15912730
> *More tank's aka more gallons =longer fill time.
> Never got a chance to check out my boy's TC.But if you dont care about the AC then well hell that makes life easier.A york is a sealed system being you add oil manually into the compressor but the york's are pretty big you can put a serpentine pulley on but a sanden might be your best bet.Now they need a pre oiler meaning you'll have a what look's like a water trap going =into the compressor feeding it oil when it's needed.
> FOEY had one on his Dak. he could fill you in on them a little more.
> *


lol, it's an "inline" oiler. Basically the suction from the Sanden is what helps provide the needed oil within the compressor in order for the pistons to keep lubed... lol... Sanden's are for more tight spaces but also provide a working order like a York, but for both, the fittings aren't easy to come by regularly. Here are the compressor that best suit the air suspension realm.

York 209, then the 210



















Sanden SD5 then SD7 - Sandens are pretty tricky when it comes to which one you "can" and "can't" use for the application you need it for. Just stick to these and you should be fine, rather than searching all over and finding one that you can't use and find out later when you already bought it. 



















inline oiler










*DO NOT GET THIS ONE*










it's for air tools and will not be able to supply your compressor with the amount needed regularly. 

this one is the one I used, I doubt it is still around, cost me a lot. 










A nice source of getting everything York of Sanden, although VERY expensive, is Kilby Ent. they have a lot of parts for them but again, I said it's very expensive esp. their brackets.


----------



## natisfynest

fittings arent a problem I have access to a catalog of parts from every machine shop in the usa and a few in germany and a business account with ohio hydraulics who will make a fitting for anything you can imagine

brackets meh I run a 7 axis cnc machine and have lathes and breaks at my disposal


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 8 2009, 01:37 PM~15913093
> *lol, it's an "inline" oiler. Basically the suction from the Sanden is what helps provide the needed oil within the compressor in order for the pistons to keep lubed... lol... Sanden's are for more tight spaces but also provide a working order like a York, but for both, the fittings aren't easy to come by regularly. Here are the compressor that best suit the air suspension realm.
> 
> York 209, then the 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanden SD5 then SD7 - Sandens are pretty tricky when it comes to which one you "can" and "can't" use for the application you need it for. Just stick to these and you should be fine, rather than searching all over and finding one that you can't use and find out later when you already bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inline oiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT GET THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's for air tools and will not be able to supply your compressor with the amount needed regularly.
> 
> this one is the one I used, I doubt it is still around, cost me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice source of getting everything York of Sanden, although VERY expensive, is Kilby Ent. they have a lot of parts for them but again, I said it's very expensive esp. their brackets.
> *


What he siad


> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 8 2009, 02:37 PM~15913686
> *fittings arent a problem I have access to a catalog of parts from every machine shop in the usa and a few in germany and a business account with ohio hydraulics who will make a fitting for anything you can imagine
> 
> brackets meh I run a 7 axis cnc machine and have lathes and breaks at my disposal
> *


You lucky duck


----------



## natisfynest

LOL perks of the job I have a whole design team to help me draw up prints and schematics then when I'm done I can take the piece and have it xrayed to make sure its not cracked. I have a water jet machine and a wire cutting department too


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 12:01 PM~15912744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It's blue because it's not raining
> *


  The sky is gray where I'm at & it is raing & sleeting & snowing & cold. :tears:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 15 2009, 06:02 PM~15090384
> *I drew out templates for the bracket's if anyone is interested.Get at me,save yourself time.
> again these are for a old's 260
> *



Yeah. I would like a copy.


----------



## foey

Reman mini York 209


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Apr 28 2010, 05:41 AM~17324633
> *Yeah. I would like a copy.
> *


yeah me too :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina+Apr 27 2010, 10:41 PM~17324633-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I would like a copy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowfreeze_@Apr 28 2010, 09:55 AM~17328567
> *yeah me too :biggrin:
> *


Alright fellas i'll have to find them again.

Good part is now i have the rear done i'm on to the front so the rest of the smog shit's getting pulled probably next week so i'll be able to finish it up :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Thx.. I can wait. I started tearing all the SMOG CRAP out yesterday and made a new battery box and tie down for the HOLE where the cannister was....


----------



## baggedout81

Gonna hit it pretty hard starting monday.Gotta get this shit out and new in.Hopping on a flight Friday to go to New Orleans so i'd like to get this shit knocked out


----------



## baggedout81

Got a little done tonight
Pulled this hit off first,attemted to unbolt every one of the smog crap shit to the manifold but it's so dam rusty all i was doing was rounding off the nut's


----------



## baggedout81

pass side gotta plug it up








driver side taking bullshis off


----------



## baggedout81

Pass side,as you can tell i kinked the line tying to get it off so i could just plug it w/ a 1/2" cap but this shit would not budge and i'm not taking a torch to it either.Just gona cap it off








more shit off


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Gonna get some progress done this week.Just got back last night from New Orleans :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

I'm glad your doing this thread. I was stationed at Ft. Riley a few years ago, but drove a beat up black LeBaron with subs in the trunk. I'm trying to get my EDC setup together for Alice but this is all I have at the moment........










I know I need a valve cover breather for the intake, but what else?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 14 2010, 03:18 PM~17491104
> *I'm glad your doing this thread. I was stationed at Ft. Riley a few years ago, but drove a beat up black LeBaron with subs in the trunk. I'm trying to get my EDC setup together for Alice but this is all I have at the moment........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need a valve cover breather for the intake, but what else?
> *


First off,thank you for serving this fine country

Yeah valve cover breather was cheap like $5 at o'reilys 

You dont really need both hoses on each side only the outtake side.You could add them together,wont hurt shit being there steel braided actually it might disperse heat a little better before the trap.

I take it that's a check valve sitting on the floor also right?


----------



## foey

SMC poppet. like the one at Windtrax. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Moved the overflow tank to where the charcoal filter was.Making room

Dam misses took the camera,i'll get picks beginning next week :angry:


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 14 2010, 01:28 PM~17491199
> *First off,thank you for serving this fine country
> 
> Yeah valve cover breather was cheap like $5 at o'reilys
> 
> You dont really need both hoses on each side only the outtake side.You could add them together,wont hurt shit being there steel braided actually it might disperse heat a little better before the trap.
> 
> I take it that's a check valve sitting on the floor also right?
> *


First off, your welcome.

Yes, the little gold guy is the check valve. I'm only running one trap, will that be enough? I routed my dump vlaves out the bottom of the car, but I really dont want a bunch of oil circulating through the system. How are you going to run your cutoff switch?


John


----------



## foey

one trap is fine. usually it's best to keep the trap by the edc so that you can run a line from the trap to the suction of the edc in order to recycle the oil automatically v. having to go to the trap, then take the bowl off and replace the oil back into the edc. 

*Rule of thumb with the oil, if it's gold you good, dookie brown it's bad and needs to be changed. 

Always use a relay with it, it's like a reg. air compressor (30/40 amp relay will do perfectly, then 30a fuse), you can run it off a rocker switch so that you can have control over when it's on or off.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 16 2010, 12:11 PM~17505463
> *First off, your welcome.
> 
> Yes, the little gold guy is the check valve. I'm only running one trap, will that be enough? I routed my dump vlaves out the bottom of the car, but I really dont want a bunch of oil circulating through the system. How are you going to run your cutoff switch?
> John
> *


Gonna run just how FOEY stated below w/ a switch in cab and also a viair relay in trunk next to a preexisting one that i have for my viair 480.

So that wire hinging off that compressor to in cab on/off then back to trunk to relay

Gonna make a gauge panel w/ air air gauge,on/off for the York,air horn,and maybe 1 for the viair,might keep space also for the switch on/off for the electric valve for the nitrogen also

Here's how i'm gonna drain my tank if any oil get's past the trap.I shouldn't bet much blow buy thru the trap being i'm using a "coalescing filter" different from a water trap,they trap particulates a little better than the other filters that most water traps have.Ball valve from your local plumbing shop $6.00 rated at 400psi.Just ran it to the bottom of my tank








Switches i'm gonna mount on the panel 








A guage i bought off ebay for cheap,and it's oil filled


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 17 2010, 07:47 AM~17512926
> *GREAT WORK HOMIE
> *


Thanks gonna have some more progress pics later today :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

nothing like smiley boobs to brighten your day...


----------



## baggedout81

Made a little more more for my valves and a place to mount my Coalscing filter along w/ a few other things








Flipped the tank around for more room













Have more picks in my "RE" topic that's in my signature.Just didn't wanna jam up this one


----------



## baggedout81

Brackets to holt it all.
I used aluminum strap from the hard ware store.I use the shit outa this stuff


----------



## baggedout81

Suction side








Prepping the outtake


----------



## baggedout81

Missed a few picks but
Here it is the line on the bottom right goes to air horn
one in the middle to tank
one on right to guage


----------



## baggedout81

Air line to horn








Another view


----------



## baggedout81

Fired it up yesterday w/o oil in it yet for about 25 seconds.Watched the gauge go from 60 to 100psi


YESSSSSSs


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2010, 04:33 PM~17665575
> *Fired it up yesterday w/o oil in it yet for about 25 seconds.Watched the gauge go from 60 to 100psi
> YESSSSSSs
> *


 :thumbsup: I need me one of them. 

I do have aquestion though, arent u worried about oil and shit going into your guage and horns? Since they split off before the water trap?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Good progress homie. How does your overflow tank work now being lower than the radiator? Does it still function normally?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Jun 1 2010, 05:13 PM~17666495-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: I need me one of them.
> 
> I do have aquestion though, arent u worried about oil and shit going into your guage and horns? Since they split off before the water trap?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good eye,your the first one to notice that.And yeah i thought about that.The air horn is facing down towards the ground so even if oil gets buy it's probably not gonna hurt anything but just drip outa 1 of the trumpets.The gauge is a oil filled gauge so i'm not really for sure about the end result, if i have to i'll t it off after but i'm gonna let it ride for now
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SuicidedRegal_@Jun 1 2010, 09:20 PM~17668941
> *Good progress homie. How does your overflow tank work now being lower than the radiator? Does it still function normally?
> *


It's really not any lower than what it was before.The drain for it was always below the outtake of the radiator for it.I just flipped it and it went down aa couple more,seams to be fine so far


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Thats cool. I was gonna do away with my fenderwells for a while til I make some new ones & actually looked at a Summit Racing catalog & some some cool polished aluminum overflow cans to mount beside the radiator. It might work good in your situation too & free up a little extra room. Think they were like $60.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17673362
> *Thats cool. I was gonna do away with my fenderwells for a while til I make some new ones & actually looked at a Summit Racing catalog & some some cool polished aluminum overflow cans to mount beside the radiator. It might work good in your situation too & free up a little extra room. Think they were like $60.
> *


Yeah i might do something like that a little later.This wedding's killing my check book :banghead:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 2 2010, 11:30 AM~17675157
> *Yeah i might do something like that a little later.This wedding's killing my check book :banghead:
> *


You should just give up all hope right now. I always end up saving up a good grip & then something always comes up to wipe that out. Get used to it now bro.


----------



## baggedout81

Bought some oil from dam walmart.I looked everywhere for this shit.Straight 30 weight non detergent 








12 oz....filler em up








My modifies funnel w/ a male end of a air chuck 










I jumped the wire off the york to the main + terminal on the battery just so see if it works.Yep she pumps great i could sit there at idle and watch the needle on the gauge climb


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Is that 12oz to fill up with the filters included?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

get a video up.Would love to see it with my eyes :yes: :drama: :run:


----------



## baggedout81

Sorry no video,my phone sucks but i'll get one tho dont worry
I do have a pic tho,yep had her at 300 psi,this was after hitting the front switch








Now we had issues w/ this pressure switch.I was told before by i dont know who that you could take some ring out and crank it up to upwards of 400 psi.Took us a minute to figure it out but we got it.At first the EDC was shutting off at 190psi btw i dont understand being it claims to go to 250psi on the label w/o the "modification".But essential you unscrew the black part and pry off the ring then the further you turn it down the hight the switch will go till it shuts off.








ring we took off










Also to add i got the rears off the ground about 2 1/2" and the front's about a 1".Keep in mind that i might be running that big ass line up BUT i'm only doing 3/8" DOT from the fill valve to bag for now to get me buy.That is till i tear down the front suspension then that shit should really sing


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what, so the pressure switch,only goes to 190?Got the same one from A.A.C


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 7 2010, 01:24 AM~17713850
> *what, so the pressure switch,only goes to 190?Got the same one from A.A.C
> *


You have to unsrew that black turn nob and take it all the way off then take that ring off.It really didn't take much to take it off just a little pry w/ a flat head screw driver.Then turn it down till where ever you want hte pressure switch to kick off.

Note....It get's really sensitive w/ the pressure after you take that ring out so be careful 


BTW no **** to some things said above


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 01:00 AM~17707285
> *Bought some oil from dam walmart.I looked everywhere for this shit.Straight 30 weight non detergent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 oz....filler em up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My modifies funnel w/ a male end of a air chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jumped the wire off the york to the main + terminal on the battery just so see if it works.Yep she pumps great i could sit there at idle and watch the needle on the gauge climb
> *


so whats the deal on the oil? im trying to find some oil for my edc. on my oiler it says vg 32 recomended but i cant find nouthing of that type?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 11:41 PM~17713973
> *You have to unsrew that black turn nob and take it all the way off then take that ring off.It really didn't take much to take it off just a little pry w/ a flat head screw driver.Then turn it down till where ever you want hte pressure switch to kick off.
> 
> Note....It get's really sensitive w/ the pressure after you take that ring out so be careful
> BTW no **** to some things said above
> *


thanks


----------



## chongo1

thats a good save with the "nohomo" :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 7 2010, 10:59 AM~17716374
> *thats a good save with the "nohomo" :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 7 2010, 11:51 AM~17716297
> *so whats the deal on the oil? im trying to find some oil for my edc. on my oiler it says vg 32 recomended but i cant find nouthing of that type?
> *


Ive talked to some about this YORk and they have had problems w/ 10 w30 foaming up.So they said use this,so far so good.

Wait your running a sanded right?


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 7 2010, 02:02 PM~17718553
> *Ive talked to some about this YORk and they have had problems w/ 10 w30 foaming up.So they said use this,so far so good.
> 
> Wait your running a sanded right?
> *


im running my stock frigidaire pump.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 7 2010, 03:02 PM~17718553
> *Ive talked to some about this YORk and they have had problems w/ 10 w30 foaming up.So they said use this,so far so good.
> 
> Wait your running a sanded right?
> *


does the same with a Sanden.


----------



## baggedout81

Had a set back yesterday.

Went to start my car then turned on EDC.Heard a loud Shhhhhh popped the hood had oil squirting everywhere at the WATTS filter i have to collect the used oil that the compressor kicks out.

When i bought it i thought that the sight quage on the side was glass.Nope it was mad out of plastic.Shit just melted and warped it turn it wasn't sitting right on 2 little rummer seals in side so the shit was spitting everywhere.So i took it off cleaned all the shit outa it and put some JB weld in the 2 little holes that went out for the sight guage.Gonna put it on tomm. and fire it up.Hopefully it can get my buy till my new ones comes in.Btw the filter itself was rated for 250 psi and 150 degrees.Ao either that compressor get's hotter than 150 or that number they put on those is a dam joke.

I did catch a hot deal on a new Coilhouse filter 250 psi and 250 degrees.So we'll see what happens


I'll post pics later tonight after i'm well and drunk


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 10 2010, 05:32 PM~17751998
> *Had a set back yesterday.
> 
> Went to start my car then turned on EDC.Heard a loud Shhhhhh popped the hood had oil squirting everywhere at the WATTS filter i have to collect the used oil that the compressor kicks out.
> 
> When i bought it i thought that the sight quage on the side was glass.Nope it was mad out of plastic.Shit just melted and warped it turn it wasn't sitting right on 2 little rummer seals in side so the shit was spitting everywhere.So i took it off cleaned all the shit outa it and put some JB weld in the 2 little holes that went out for the sight guage.Gonna put it on tomm. and fire it up.Hopefully it can get my buy till my new ones comes in.Btw the filter itself was rated for 250 psi and 150 degrees.Ao either that compressor get's hotter than 150 or that number they put on those is a dam joke.
> 
> I did catch a hot deal on a new Coilhouse filter 250 psi and 250 degrees.So we'll see what happens
> I'll post pics later tonight after i'm well and drunk
> *



damn, that fucking sucks  make sure that everything is up to par with how much your going to run on the EDC. g/l


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 04:00 AM~17707285
> *Bought some oil from dam walmart.I looked everywhere for this shit.Straight 30 weight non detergent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 oz....filler em up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My modifies funnel w/ a male end of a air chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I`m new to a EDC and I have a dumb question bro, what is the air chuck for ??? I`m going to change the oil in it and trying to figure out where and how to fill it.... any help would be a great help !


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Sep 10 2010, 09:54 AM~18532842
> *I`m new to a EDC and I have a dumb question bro,  what is the air chuck for ???    I`m going to change the oil in it and trying to figure out where and how to fill it....  any help would be a great help !
> *


There's a bolt on either side of a york.That's where you put the oil in.

I just thru that chuck and tubing together to act like a funnel directly into the hole where the oil goes.There's no way around it unless you mount your compressor on it;s side


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18532993
> *There's a bolt on either side of a york.That's where you put the oil in.
> 
> I just thru that chuck and tubing together to act like a funnel directly into the hole where the oil goes.There's no way around it unless you mount your compressor on it;s side
> *



thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Sep 10 2010, 10:33 AM~18533152
> *thanks bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem.Actually there 1/2" bolts


Well got my cutt out tonight.Tried to drain the crap oil out the bottom of trap.Wouldn't turn so i took the whole bowl off.HUGE UPSET the mesh on the filter was fucking melted.There was chunks of shit sitting in the bottom.Needless to say i was pissed.Junk ass WATTS filters never again,at least not w/ EDC they get to hot.


Good part is i got a Bad ass Coilhouse one off ebay for cheap.Kilby sells this brand and i've talked to others that have had good luck










Also noticed i need to make a cross brace from the front corner to the motor.When this thing get's to about 200 psi.It starts to strain and vibrate a bit.Even w/ 1/4" steel


----------



## goinlow

I was on the Kirby website and I see they have a oil return kit... 
any experience with doing a oil return on the York ?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Sep 23 2010, 07:13 AM~18640318
> *I was on the Kirby website and I see they have a oil return kit...
> any experience with doing a oil return on the York ?
> *


Yeah idk about that.The oil that comes out these things is pretty nasty.I've ran the crap outa mine at 275-280 psi and have only added a couple ounces of oil.This 10-30 is cheap enough i dont see the point in recycling old oil


----------



## goinlow

thanks bro !


----------



## baggedout81

Dont use a filter w/ paper or any kinda plastic on it or this will happen

Go w/ one that has a actual charcoal filter




















Put the new one in.Gotta wait for the loctite to set up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

you know I'll get there SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 16 2010, 07:09 PM~18828907
> *you know I'll get there SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep,save that nitro for clowning.

ME i'm gonna use a ball valve w/ a 12 volt actuator.I dont trust using a electric valve to open/close nitro.Considering all the "air" valves i've seen are made to be in the "closed" position not to be left open for any given time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2010, 10:46 PM~18831039
> *Yep,save that nitro for clowning.
> 
> ME i'm gonna use a ball valve w/ a 12 volt actuator.I dont trust using a electric valve to open/close nitro.Considering all the "air" valves i've seen are made to be in the "closed" position not to be left open for any given time
> *


FORSURE, HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Dam i haven't even started my car since i put the new filter in


----------



## lgh1157

Just read this whole thread, great info and pics man.

Im getting my shit together , i got the york, and i found the stock bracket to bolt on my SBF

Do you have a tensioner/pulley or do you just slide the comp on the bracket once the belt is on ?

L


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Feb 13 2011, 06:53 AM~19857056
> *Just read this whole thread, great info and pics man.
> 
> Im getting my shit together , i got the york, and i found the stock bracket to bolt on my SBF
> 
> Do you have a tensioner/pulley or do you just slide the comp on the bracket once the belt is on ?
> 
> L
> *


fuck the filter I got is paper  looking on ebay now :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

will this one work. it says 250 psi,but 175f* http://cgi.ebay.com/PARKER-COALESCING-FILT...=item5ae0030f93


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 2 2011, 05:02 PM~20469354
> *will this one work. it says 250 psi,but 175f*  http://cgi.ebay.com/PARKER-COALESCING-FILT...=item5ae0030f93
> *


yeah that will work. just have to worry about the heat. i have a similar filter im going to mount mine in the trunk the heat should disapate by time it get there, im running copper hard line all the way. i didnt run a filter in my last car. had to drain my tank alot. look like baby poop coming out. eventually that wasnt enough york oil did make it to my valves over time and started to eat away at the diaphams causeing my valves to stick and leak.


----------



## lowfreeze

So what if you would run your copper line all the way back to the tank, but put the filter right in between the tank and the air line, would that be cooler? (as in Temp.)

I was planning to do this for my setup :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 12 2011, 08:09 AM~20536454
> *So what if you would run your copper line all the way back to the tank, but put the filter right in between the tank and the air line, would that be cooler? (as in Temp.)
> 
> I was planning to do this for my setup :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that would work.I just didnt have any room in back for this filter


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 12 2011, 07:37 AM~20536593
> *Yeah that would work.I just didnt have any room in back for this filter
> *


yeah im plumping my set-up tonightg, thats what im planning on doing. by time the it gets back there it should be cooler. the copper line works real good to dispurse heat


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## baggedout81

Still running strong:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice!!!!!


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks,i wouldn't trade it for any electric


----------



## baggedout81

Picked up a double adjuster from Tractor Supply.Bent the ends an threw a nut on one end to keep it tentioned


----------

